# What Is this Growing in my Planter?



## Trackie7937 (Jun 22, 2019)

Hi All, I was looking in my planters and saw that brown/orange stuff growing. My plants on that side of the planter are starting to die. Does anyone know what this is and how to get rid of it?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Looks like yellow slime mold. Grows in mulch that gets too much water and stays wet for too long. That may be why your plants are dying - too much water, inadequate drainage.

You can just scoop it up with a trowel and throw it away.

Here's an explanation:

https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/ornamental/fungus-lichen/what-is-slime-mold-slime.htm


----------

